# Washing New Ergo and insert?



## new york momma (Mar 31, 2010)

Did you all wash your ergos and inserts before using them the first time? I know I'm supposed to wash new clothes and blankets, but do I need to wash my brand new carrier and insert to? Seems like the insert is going to get misshapen.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *new york momma* 
Did you all wash your ergos and inserts before using them the first time? I know I'm supposed to wash new clothes and blankets, but do I need to wash my brand new carrier and insert to? Seems like the insert is going to get misshapen.

I washed my ergo, but I don't have an insert, when I use it with a noob I just swaddle in a blanket and put them in.


----------



## new york momma (Mar 31, 2010)

Smart--could have saved money on that insert!


----------



## MamaPhD (Jul 30, 2009)

I did wash my Ergo when we first got it. Since DD was already 6-7 months old, we didn't get an insert. But I haven't washed it again since (DD is almost 2yrs)- maybe it's about time?


----------



## raqi (Jun 30, 2009)

I didn't wash either when I first got them (I thought about doing it, though, does that count?), but I have since. I washed the insert before putting it away in storage - just separated the two parts (pillow and quilty thing), washed on delicate and laid them out to dry. They look just fine. No weird bunching or anything.


----------

